# My first moose



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Took me 12.years to draw a tag but finally was.time to go ...had an early snow storm here at home and left 2ft of snow to drive 350 miles north to my zone . 5 hrs later we set up camp with another couple that had agreed to help.us out ,never been to this area so their help would be invaluable. 
Next morning we.split up and Dennis and I headed out to ,scout the area while Cheryl and my wife Deb went in another direction to ask additional.permission. 
Moose here are abundant and it seemed every where we looked they were standing out in the fields, many of which were harvested .. wheat canola and lots of corn, lots of rain this summer and ideal conditions had made for exceptional crops. We saw 30 moose in a day and a half ,2/3 were bulls .
I passed on 3 small bulls and missed a chance on a bigger one that wouldn't stop and give me a clear shot at 20 yds. Our original plan was to stay for up to 5 days to hunt but the storm at hunt made me itchy to get a decent bull and head home to finish up a few things and get the cows home from summer pasture ...I de idea the first decent one that showed would be in trouble. 
I'd never taken a moose and with a bow it promised to be a thrill .
Late afternoon we spotted a nice one and after some hasty phone calls we got permission to go after him . He crossed a dirt road and plodded across a cut canola field away from us . My buddy dropped me out of the truck 400 yds behind him and I ran after him . The plane was to get setup in a swamp he crossed and have Dennis call him back .. I cut the distance to 300 yes and hid behind some willows and Dennis proceeded to work his magic calling. The bull stopped and looked back to listen to the cow calls and when the black blanket decoy was flashed he came trotting back ,grunting with each step. 
I ranged 2 openings that he may pass by me in the willows and he came toward the close one at 30 yds.. Dennis switched to a bull grunt to challenge him and he lowered his head and beat the willows in front of me and I drew my bow at this point .
Laying his ears back he passed by at 25 yds and as he got in the open he hit my wound and whirled to run ....too late my arrow was on the way and caught him just ahead of his right hip and angled forward thru his liver . He ran 200 yds like a quarter horse to another patch of Bush anwhirled to see what had happened . Stood there for a few seconds the disappeared into the trees ...its now 6pm and we decided to leave him for the night and not push him .
Despite the fact that I had a wounded moose to.leave overnight I slept quite well that night confident that he was done . 
7 am the next morning found us out to look for him . We stalked our way in to look fir hun and 40 yds from where we last saw we found him dead . The slicktrick broad head was.lodged in his liver and the bulk was bled out perfectly 
He was just as beautiful as I had remembered him ..hugs and handshakes all around then pictures and the work started . We moved swathes to drive the truck right up to him... a real bonus when you have 700 lbs of meat to haul .
Hes not the biggest bull in the woods but hes mine and I'm happy . Got him out and cleaned up and spent an enjoyable evening with good friends reliving the day .
Next day we headed for home and it's back to work getting ready for winter , some if the snow has melted here and we hope to get cows home from summer pasture in the next couple days . It was strange to leave 2 ft of snow here to travel north and out of the snow .lol..
I'm so thankful for my wife for letting g n pursue a dream and lucky to have good friends to help me achieve it . 
Pictures are roughly in order of proceedings 
Last picture of me in black is







for my good friend Gus Congemi who I guided a few years ago and now has his own TV show " Live the Wild Life " .. guiding him instilled my desire to take a moose and I thank him for it .































































https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191007/441ed32e2451a2fe0a0285acde2006b9.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191007/6d83817b3479d40f8af8a6d6a985f554.jpg

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks.like a few pics didnt load .. here's a pic of him hanging in camp and me and my best friend
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

congratulations of a fine story and a good kill.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Wow Cam what a beautiful Bull---Congratulations to you and your wife-------Best Get that Guy Mounted. ----Perfect Hunt WTG!!!!-----Thanks for sharing your Great Hunt story----*

*svb*


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx Skip.... euro.mount is all I can afford and have room for ..lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats cam what an accomplishment getting a nice bull with a bow


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't think I would have been able to sleep much before going out the next day to look for the animal.

Your network of friends sure made the difference. Seems remarkable that you were able to gain permission all over the place. Good people up North!

Cross that one off the list.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> I don't think I would have been able to sleep much before going out the next day to look for the animal.
> 
> Your network of friends sure made the difference. Seems remarkable that you were able to gain permission all over the place. Good people up North!
> 
> Cross that one off the list.


Glen this particular zone is like no where I have ever seen...we saw 30 + moose from the road in 2 days , they were everywhere . Permission is not difficult to get ,folks want them gone 
Everyone we talked to had a story of someone they knew that had .been in an accident with a moose , many lives lost . Crop damage is also significant . I am sure I could have had a chance at a bigger one but time constraints and such limited my opportunities...no regrets, I got one and he is a treasure to me .
I was packing my go pro with me but I didnt want to screw things up while messing with a camera ... next time ..lol.
I have my friends to thank for sure , Dennis offered to take me before we applied for draws in the spring knowing I had never taken a moose. None of his family would be drawn this year so I told him if I get one the meat was his and I take the head ... deal . I did come away with a tenderloin tho .. probably weighs 5#s. 
As for sleep I said my prayers at bedtime and had a remarkable good sleep with a calm reassurance that all would turn out ok ...thanx to the man above.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats C2C ????????


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ya done good, my friend.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt and thanks for taking us along for the adventure, I think I've taken about 12 moose while living up in NW B.C, might fine eating.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Draw system here in AB. really limits how many licences a guy will ever get ...all depends where I wanted to go . I was told this zone was a.sure bet and they were right

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice moose Cam. Congratulations! That write up was great,made me feel anxious for you.


----------

